
PySyft-Tensorflow - williamtrask
https://blog.openmined.org/introducing-pysyft-tensorflow/
======
gavinuhma
The project is on github here: [https://github.com/OpenMined/PySyft-
TensorFlow](https://github.com/OpenMined/PySyft-TensorFlow)

